# taste the difference custard



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 2, 2011)

Its my birthday  on friday, so I am getting treated by oh to a home cooked steak with all the trimmings mushrooms chips etc etc, now all week i have been fancying some real vanilla custard its so fresh and YUM! but of course id need an apple lattice/pie or similar to go along with it... now i know that the dinner is high fat high cal anyway, then add the apple pie type pudding  I was completely shocked when I found out what it would be like with the custard... in 1/4th of a pot (125g) there is 16.6 g of fat of which 10. gs are sat fat! 

not to mention the 15gs of sugar (still in 1/4 of a pot)  

you reckon this will be a bad start to my birthday? resulting in instant heart attack???? lol I did not realise how bad my fave meal was for me  

would you say just go ahead or avoid??


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2011)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Its my birthday  on friday, so I am getting treated by oh to a home cooked steak with all the trimmings mushrooms chips etc etc, now all week i have been fancying some real vanilla custard its so fresh and YUM! but of course id need an apple lattice/pie or similar to go along with it... now i know that the dinner is high fat high cal anyway, then add the apple pie type pudding  I was completely shocked when I found out what it would be like with the custard... in 1/4th of a pot (125g) there is 16.6 g of fat of which 10. gs are sat fat!
> 
> not to mention the 15gs of sugar (still in 1/4 of a pot)
> 
> ...



As a true one off ...... go for it.

As a daily pudding ...... not recommended. 

Just make sure that you schedule a nice romantic walk with oh afterwards!

Andy


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 2, 2011)

As its a special occasion go for it................happy birthday when it comes...


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 2, 2011)

problem is though, ill not just eat a quarter of a pot  Try half hehe Maybe me just feeling too concious and stuff,  I mean i have a friend who eats a whole takeaway pizza to herself once a week  (she is only teeny wee skinny thing tho )


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2011)

xxlou_lxx said:


> problem is though, ill not just eat a quarter of a pot  Try half hehe Maybe me just feeling too concious and stuff,  I mean i have a friend who eats a whole takeaway pizza to herself once a week  (she is only teeny wee skinny thing tho )



He he! That's my problem with things like that too. The recommended quantities are never quite enough are they!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 2, 2011)

If it's a one off treat then why not...

I would think very carefully how you going to inject your insulin to cover, pastry and chips are quite fatty so impacts on the bloods a lot longer, so you may be better off splitting your injection into 2, some before your meal starts then the rest after this hopefully with stop the insulin hitting to quick causing a low before and extend the action time to curtail any highs later with the pastry/chip delay!

Good luck, hope you enjoy both your birthday and your meal, happy birthday for when it gets here


----------



## FM001 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just go for it and enjoy your day.  Custard is a old favourite of mine and can't recall when I last had some.


----------



## Liz! (Feb 2, 2011)

Good heavens, give yourself the insulin and have it, it's your birthday! You can also make your own custard remember with Birds Custard powder and less sugar and semi-skimmed milk, if you feel more comfortable with that! 

Also, if you feel really awful with a high BS, you could just go for fat and get some clotted or double or whip up some cream instead!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 2, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmm custaaaaaaarrrrrd!

Whenever we treat ourselves we tend to go for Ambrosia's low fat version in a carton. Yum.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah your all right hehe ill just go for it, id usually go for low fat ambrosia sp? on any other day but the stuff in the fresh aisle is totally delicious, tastes more like vanilla/sweet/ cream mmmmmmmm lol well it does cost ?1.90 for a 500g tub so id expect to taste the blinking difference!  

I shall enjoy my lovely friday night tea guilt free i think  Maybe skip my chilli nacho starter tho (I leave that for resturants when I do pig out haha)


ohh made myself hungry now!


----------



## macast (Feb 2, 2011)

hi Lou..... how many birthdays do you have in a year????

I'd go for it  ... but try to stick to 1/4 pot of custard and have another portion the next day 

enjoy your birthday in style with your fave meal I'd say especially when someone else is doing the cooking


----------



## Steff (Feb 2, 2011)

Kick back your heels and let it got for your birthday hun 

ENJOY! XX


----------



## alisonz (Feb 2, 2011)

Go for it hunny and enjoy xxxx


----------

